# Spitz nevus???



## ERINM (Sep 1, 2010)

Pathology report confirmed Sptiz Nevus, excision performed to clear margins. Do I use Malignant codes?


----------



## Stefanie (Sep 1, 2010)

It is my understanding that a Spitz Nevus, which actually my daughter had, is benign.  It has the charateristics of a melanoma, but is a "juvenile benign nevus".  So, malignant excision would not be appropriate.


----------

